# Chickens.



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Everyone likes chickens! The top is my Clausy after wrestling a watermelon. I think she’s wearing almost as much as she ate! Poor baby- her depth perception is one area she struggles a bit, so she practically climbs in the watermelon!  I wish you could see how pink her chest really was… 

And Zero. The mini-Tiny. He’s just so stinking adorable! I hope we can find him a good home soon. Tiny is mean to everyone but me in the mornings, I can do ANYTHING to that rooster any time of day. It’s crazy! I need to have Tristan tape us for a minute one day. He’s a mess… anyway. He’s molting now too! Feathers are starting to fly everywhere around here! Or they would have if it hadn’t rained allllll day. I managed to get the babies out for about 40 mins and change their wood chips during a slight break. That was it! 
Ok I’m done for now! 
Nothing much else going on different. 

Oh- yes- but I did revisit my surgeon from before, and they’re going to stick a scope down my throat on the 30th to see about that. Just the next logical step, see if there anything to be seen!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That isn't a depth perception problem, that's putting her claim on all of it. It's all hers. Nobody else can have any.

With your connections you'll probably find him someplace ideal.

Is that why you were up in the middle of the night? Just tossing out that thing about the scope?


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

This is a rare thing because usually sunfish is scared to go so close to chestnut who is always on the top


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

lovely_chooks said:


> This is a rare thing because usually sunfish is scared to go so close to chestnut who is always on the top


It sure is a beautiful contrast between the two hens!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

They're both eyeballing something intently.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Cute names- and I love how they match but not. Perfect.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Beautiful hens and love their names!


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

danathome said:


> It sure is a beautiful contrast between the two hens!


Yep sure is! Sunfish stands out she’s one of a kind you know


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> They're both eyeballing something intently.


Hahaha


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Overmountain1 said:


> Cute names- and I love how they match but not. Perfect.


Yep! I named them based off my old chickens and ducks. It’s kind of complicated but I love the names too.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Beautiful hens and love their names!


Thank you!


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Overmountain1 said:


> Everyone likes chickens! The top is my Clausy after wrestling a watermelon. I think she’s wearing almost as much as she ate! Poor baby- her depth perception is one area she struggles a bit, so she practically climbs in the watermelon!  I wish you could see how pink her chest really was…
> 
> And Zero. The mini-Tiny. He’s just so stinking adorable! I hope we can find him a good home soon. Tiny is mean to everyone but me in the mornings, I can do ANYTHING to that rooster any time of day. It’s crazy! I need to have Tristan tape us for a minute one day. He’s a mess… anyway. He’s molting now too! Feathers are starting to fly everywhere around here! Or they would have if it hadn’t rained allllll day. I managed to get the babies out for about 40 mins and change their wood chips during a slight break. That was it!
> Ok I’m done for now!
> ...


Nice pictures! Haha!


----------

